# Sold my 06



## 05redgto_baaah (Aug 22, 2005)

Well guys... I bought an 06 this time last year.. I just traded it in for an SS Impala.. A couple of things that drove me to the edge...

NO darn trunk! Not even enough room for a weekend away lugage. The gas tank placement was a huge mistake.

The rear end whine just could not be fixed. I had it done 2 times with the latest mods... same problem. The whine was too much to take considering my commute hovers around the harmonic point of 50mph

The power front seat was way too slow. I didn't like waiting 2 minutes to move the seats forward to get my 2 young kids in there. Even forward, there is not enough room.

Squeeks.. The build quality was horrible.. I stuffed more foam rubber under the dash to quiet the thing

The crappy paint... I too had way too many paint chips.. the paint was so thin. 

This is a great car for a single guy with no family... anyone else should really consider something else... 

Sorry guys..


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

Thats too bad, I cant realy argue with you. Customer Service is :willy:


----------



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

seems like some of these cars leave the factory great (like mine) and others just sucked. i agree with the paint part of it. the rest of it doesn't bother me. i find the build quality good for paying 25g for a 05 with 4,000 miles. still better than 90% of other american cars. i guess it not technically american though. if you have kids, you need a suv if you have a gto. i have one so it works for me.


----------



## lotaguts (Jan 17, 2006)

Definately agree with you if the wife did not drive a honda pilot there is no way I would be in a GTO. :agree


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

She's not a family car, that's for sure. I've got a 10-year-old* that loves the seat, and loves sitting in the back seat. Sounds to me like it just wasn't practical for you...don't have a whine in the rear end myself.

I didn't think I was buying a family car. What I thought I was buying was a blistering-ass 400HP - 400Ft-Lb torque unpretentious bad-ass that was going to substitute a good 20 minutes of cardio workout a day. I think I got the car I thought I was buying :rofl:

Gerry

* She already knows how long it will be 'till she gets the keys to Daddy's car :confused


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Anyone that either A: has kids, or B: plans to use this car in a normal manner should read this post, and save some money.

Congrats on the Impala SS. I really like that car, and the DOD will get you 30 mpg @ 50mph, I'm sure.

I'm sick about my car's paint. I've had the car since January, it has 3500 miles, I've waxed it 3 times, and I still have many chips. My Goat is Phantom Black, and I've got lots of little white flecks all over that I can see and feel with my fingernail.

If it wasn't for the LS2, the car would be gone.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*That Impala SS is pretty sharp.... 

I am a Monte Carlo fan.... Always have been... I had 2 1971's. The first one I had was a 350 Turbo Jet.... console on the floor... Man I wish I wouldn't have wrecked it and still had it...

I like the new Monte Carlo SS. Very hot looking car.... I did a double take when I saw the sticker at 36K. I really like the car but not at that price. *


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

My neighbor just bought a Monte SS. It looks good and man did they get the exhaust note exactly right. The GTO sounds a bit better, but both the Monte and the GTO sound much better than my C6.


----------



## fullarmor2 (Mar 1, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your disappointments. I've had my black 06 m6 for about six months now and its still awesome. But I am single however. I don't have a problem with chips in the paint. But I also make sure I do not follow other vehicles too close. No rear end whine either. My GTO experience has been VERY positive these six months. I still can not get enough of this cars power and driving excitement! :cheers


----------



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

how could anyone like the SS? let alone compare it to a GTO? that is the most white trash car on the road. everytime i see those ******* SS's with the dale jr. or jeff gordon stickers on them, i just laugh and have to give them a thumbs down. yuk.


----------



## SSTEVEN94 (Dec 29, 2005)

enjracing said:


> how could anyone like the SS? let alone compare it to a GTO? that is the most white trash car on the road. everytime i see those ******* SS's with the dale jr. or jeff gordon stickers on them, i just laugh and have to give them a thumbs down. yuk.


No I'd say the new impala ss looks like a toyota camary. At least the gto carrys an american car look:lol: Now the 1996 impala ss, different story.


----------



## Kingsford (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm sorry your GTO ownership experience wasn't as good as others on this site. Nevertheless congratulations on your Impala. And for the record I love the new style Impala's! They are light years ahead of the last generation in terms of styling.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

enjracing said:


> how could anyone like the SS? let alone compare it to a GTO? that is the most white trash car on the road. everytime i see those ******* SS's with the dale jr. or jeff gordon stickers on them, i just laugh and have to give them a thumbs down. yuk.



*Not all the SS's are the signature series. I am not a NASCAR fan or a follower and I wouldn't have a signature series SS. I am far from a *******, you'll never see me at a monster truck event or mod bogs. I don't display my shot gun in the rear window of my pick up and I don't chew tobacco. The Monte SS, and Impala SS are a sharp looking cars, so get over it.

I never compared the Monte Carlo SS to the GTO. Just because you think your taste is superior to others on here doesn't mean anyone with taste buds less than yours is white trash. If you wanna drive around and act like a 16 yr old giving other drivers a thumbs down when you see them in their inferior than thou set of wheels to appease your highly intellectual appetite, more power to ya.

Your track record of posts on here boasting of your racing knowledge and prowess doesn't reflect to the posts of whining you continue to display. You malign others on here with your smart ass remarks while advertising your advanced knowledge on everything you write. Except of course for the MPG you are pist off about, the weight of the seats, gas tank cage, wind dynamics on the spoiler and every other piece of the car you want to strip off to gain an advantage when racing inferior cars to the next red light. If that ain't red neck I don't know what is. What I fail to understand is someone buying a 3700 pound car with a 6.0L engine that clearly displays 17 mpg....paying 33K to strip it down just so one can beat up on other white trash cars. 

With your advanced knowledge of spoilers, weights and measures, seats, wind shear, and all other racing technical data, you sure don't know very much about street cars. Why not just modify your GTO and keep it on the track, and let us white trash, ******** drive our pathetic pieces of junk on the road? BTW... I haven't seen you on PINKS... let us know when you show up there, I'd like to see just how good you really are. I'd like to see all your knowledge put to the test.

This post is way out of character for me, and I apologize for spouting but after seeing some people on here maligning others with cheap shots with absolutely no positive input to help others, and talking plain $hit, I couldn't resist.

Now back to your regularly scheduled posts. 
*


----------



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

GTO judge said:


> *...but after seeing some people on here maligning others with cheap shots with absolutely no positive input to help others, and talking plain $hit, I couldn't resist.*


:agree I don't mean to add fuel to the fire, but I'd have to agree. One of the things that impressed me the most about this forum when I joined back in March was how *friendly* and *helpful* everyone was. Now it seems like a lot of recent posts contain a bunch of bullsh!t with someone calling someone else A) a *******, or B) an uppity snob. You can disagree with someone and still be polite and respectful, you don't have to resort to hurling personal insults at each other just because you don't share the other person's opinion. That's really childish. 
So if anyone wants to flame me, I'm wide open to it... I was born and raised in Michigan (GO BLUE!), so I'm good for the yankee snob insults, and now I live in the deep south, so I guess that makes me a Skoal-packing illiterate ******* too. Take your pick.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

kegbelly said:


> :agree I don't mean to add fuel to the fire, but I'd have to agree. One of the things that impressed me the most about this forum when I joined back in March was how *friendly* and *helpful* everyone was. Now it seems like a lot of recent posts contain a bunch of bullsh!t with someone calling someone else A) a *******, or B) an uppity snob. You can disagree with someone and still be polite and respectful, you don't have to resort to hurling personal insults at each other just because you don't share the other person's opinion. That's really childish.
> So if anyone wants to flame me, I'm wide open to it... I was born and raised in Michigan (GO BLUE!), so I'm good for the yankee snob insults, and now I live in the deep south, so I guess that makes me a Skoal-packing illiterate ******* too. Take your pick.


*You are not an official red neck until you drive a Monte Carlo SS. :willy: *


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

*If Only the Impala SS And Monte Carlo Were RWD.....*

My first new car was a 1965 Impala SS, red/black, with the 300 HP-327 cu. in. engine and a Powerglide tranny. In its heyday it would do 0-60 in about 7.8 seconds, which was pretty good back then. I thoroughly loved that car!

Now everyone knows how ancient I am!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*My first Monte as Blue / Blue with a black vinyl top... Buckets with a 350 Turbo Jet...Dog Dish Ralleys. It was a rocket on wheels. Dec of 77 I hydroplaned it into a phone pole and totaled it one month before my wedding . Only accident I ever had. I was young and stupid. I went out and found a bench seat same colors with a 350 no Turbo. Wasn't as nice as the other one but it still moved. Traded it on a 1985 Monte. I was leaning towards the 85 Monte SS but at 18K in 1985 I didn't want to spend that much. 

I couldn't believe they discontinued the Monte's for the Lumina. That went over like a lead balloon. When the Monte's resurfaced they looked like Lumina's, to me they were awful looking... Then the SS's surfaced and the look of them to me anyway, improved. 

I am right there with ya in age........old timer LOLOLOL

I did read somewhere that GM was contemplating making the Monte's RWD again. Heard nothing of the Impala's.*


----------



## madkat (Jul 20, 2006)

kegbelly said:


> : I was born and raised in Michigan (GO BLUE!), so I'm good for the yankee snob insults, and now I live in the deep south, so I guess that makes me a Skoal-packing illiterate ******* too. Take your pick.


My wife is from Chicago and now she lives in the south with me, I lovingly call her my southern fried yankee *******, and she gracefully accepts. I guess we all have alittle bit of snob, yankee, *******, and any other profiling that we would admit too.

I too am growing tired of the NEG posts, can we all grow up and just get along. We all have a common bond ( We are GOAT herders)


----------



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

pinks? how stupid. i was a road racer, not sorry ass drag racer (takes no talent, just like NASCAR racing). i have not and have no plan on ever stripping my nice car down to race ricers at stop lights. again, not a drag racer. get over it guy. i wasn't talking to anyone personally. SS's are just hideous cars and very white trash. plus, i don't give thumbs down because my car is more expensive like you so rediculously stated. if an SS cost 75 grand, it would get more thumbs down from me!!! when did i ever say i was stripping my car down? shedding some pounds to make it handle better and brake better once i do my suspension mods, is white trash? you act as if i got rid of the A/C and took the back seats and radio out in a daily driver. never would. anyone with any class though would not drive a SS no matter how fast it was. i wasn't pointing anyone out, so grow up. and again.........SS's are nasty looking white trash mobiles!!!!! peace. :rofl:


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

enjracing said:


> pinks? how stupid. i was a road racer, not sorry ass drag racer (takes no talent, just like NASCAR racing). i have not and have no plan on ever stripping my nice car down to race ricers at stop lights. again, not a drag racer. get over it guy. i wasn't talking to anyone personally. SS's are just hideous cars and very white trash. plus, i don't give thumbs down because my car is more expensive like you so rediculously stated. if an SS cost 75 grand, it would get more thumbs down from me!!! when did i ever say i was stripping my car down? shedding some pounds to make it handle better and brake better once i do my suspension mods, is white trash? you act as if i got rid of the A/C and took the back seats and radio out in a daily driver. never would. anyone with any class though would not drive a SS no matter how fast it was. i wasn't pointing anyone out, so grow up. and again.........SS's are nasty looking white trash mobiles!!!!! peace. :rofl:


Now, we all know I tend to say things that others don't always agree with here, but this is just low. To flat out insult someone based on their preference in cars, racing, etc. is just plain wrong. It is like if someone were to say to you "hell, I'd fake my own death too if I was married to someone in your family" based on your attitude- unecessarily low and uncalled for . For those who don't know, research ENJ to see who he is .
Joe


----------



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

GTO judge said:


> *You are not an official red neck until you drive a Monte Carlo SS. :willy: *


Does a pickup truck count?:lol:


----------



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

madkat said:


> My wife is from Chicago and now she lives in the south with me, I lovingly call her my southern fried yankee *******, and she gracefully accepts. I guess we all have alittle bit of snob, yankee, *******, and any other profiling that we would admit too.
> 
> I too am growing tired of the NEG posts, can we all grow up and just get along. We all have a common bond ( We are GOAT herders)


:agree Well said.


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

enjracing said:


> pinks? how stupid. i was a road racer, not sorry ass drag racer (takes no talent, just like NASCAR racing). i have not and have no plan on ever stripping my nice car down to race ricers at stop lights. again, not a drag racer. get over it guy. i wasn't talking to anyone personally. SS's are just hideous cars and very white trash. plus, i don't give thumbs down because my car is more expensive like you so rediculously stated. if an SS cost 75 grand, it would get more thumbs down from me!!! when did i ever say i was stripping my car down? shedding some pounds to make it handle better and brake better once i do my suspension mods, is white trash? you act as if i got rid of the A/C and took the back seats and radio out in a daily driver. never would. anyone with any class though would not drive a SS no matter how fast it was. i wasn't pointing anyone out, so grow up. and again.........SS's are nasty looking white trash mobiles!!!!! peace. :rofl:


Why do you live in the heart or NASCAR and have you always been spoon fed?IMO you are no better then anyone here and if you are or were as sucessful as your bio you should step back and read some of the crap you type.People generally dont like loud mouth opinionated people that get off on firing up others.Were you raised by parents or hired help?I did not want to say anything but you just go on and on and the yankee ******* in me would most likely light you up in person and I also own a Monte SS THANK YOU.


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

******** snobbery?*

I watch both NASCAR and F1, does that make me a ******* snob? :rofl:

Last weekend pissed me off, the NASCAR (Watkins Glen road course), IRL (Kentucky Speedway), and Champ Car (Denver street circuit) races were all on at the same time, and my DVR can only record two at a time.

Life is full of hard choices. The GTO wasn't one of them.


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

GTO judge said:


> *You are not an official red neck until you drive a Monte Carlo SS. :willy: *


:rofl:


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

I'm not quite understanding this. 

I've raced Karts, SCCA (both autocross and track) and drag raced. Each gives its own thrill and has it's own challenges. 

I've owned Acura's and a Porsche, Camaro's, Mustangs and a GTO, Corvettes and Pick-ups, a bunch of beater Subaru's, Honda's, Escorts, and Cavaliers. I've been able to find enjoyment from anything that moves.

I was born and raised in Pittsburgh, and lived in the arch enemy city of Cleveland. I've lived in the place that would be the garden of EDEN if it was still here, San Luis Obispo, Ca., and I'm now in a very ******* part of Florida. 

The thing that makes us, and this country great is our diversity. Some here need to learn respect for people that are different from them. 

The thing I've liked the most, the reason I've stuck around since buying the Vette, is the good people here and the way people can be civil but disagree with each other. Recently that has changed. I've had disagreements on lots of issues with people on here. Mostly they are civil, I try to respect that what is best for me does not always work for the next person. Mustangs are great cars, the GTO is just better and I enjoy sparring with Mustang owners over why I think my opinion is correct. When the talk turns to you're stupid because you're a *******. Hearing white trash being used as an insult to describe people because of where they live and some other more offensive terms being used is really weak. 

Just for the record, the Monte Carlo SS for 2006 is a redesigned car. So is the Impala SS. They have a ton of technology in them to compensate for the front wheel drive. They now have V8's and a great exhaust note. They are fast, handle well and I think the redesigns look great. I'd agree the old special edition Monte's were of questionable taste. Then again what do I know, I loved the 1977-78 and 79-81 Trans-Ams. I liked the 1979 Mustang Indy Pace car. I loved the 1978 Dodge Magnum XE that I owned.


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

I like the new Monte SS. Just not the FWD!


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

kegbelly said:


> Does a pickup truck count?:lol:


Only if you got a couple bales of hay in it. One pig. Two chickens and cow crap running down the side of it. Oh and the catch is... the animals have to be in the cab with you. Now you might be a *******.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

kegbelly said:


> Does a pickup truck count?:lol:


*You'd have to ask our resident authority on the exact qualifications, but IMO.. you must also carry a rifle or shot gun in the appropriate holder in the rear window for plain view,,, and most importantly, have a BROWN chew slick, on the side of the door and rear fender from the release of ******* juices at higher MPH's. The color of the slick does matter because the BROWN chew slick color is the official color of *******. I think by driving Monte Carlo SS's puts one in the elite ******* category but I am going to have to look at the GM manual for the proper qualifications. GM I am told, is in the process of designing a rifle holder for the rear window of the SS's. 

Also I read that below the Mason Dixon line, the Confederate flag will be optional for the roof for the 2008 model year on all Monte Carlo's. If you purchase a Monte with the Confederate flag on the roof above the Mason Dixon line, I read, the purchaser will be subject to a ******* tax. 

I am assuming that not all white trash who drive Monte Carlo SS's live in run down ramshackle mobile homes, but then again I am not an authority on this subject. I am sure our authority on this will let us know.:cheers *


----------



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

GTO judge said:


> *You'd have to ask our resident authority...[edited for space]... but then again I am not an authority on this subject. I am sure our authority on this will let us know.:cheers *


:rofl: Oh man that was funny! I don't guess I qualify, though, no brown spit slick down the door and no pigs and chickens in the cab with me. Darn!


----------



## madkat (Jul 20, 2006)

enjracing said:


> when did i ever say i was stripping my car down? shedding some pounds to make it handle better and brake better once i do my suspension mods? you act as if i got rid of the A/C and took the back seats and radio out in a daily driver. never would. anyone with any class though would not drive a SS no matter how fast it was. i wasn't pointing anyone out, so grow up. and again.........SS's are nasty looking white trash mobiles!!!!! peace. :rofl:





enjracing said:


> we have got to get the true scoop on the gas tank cage and the tow brace on our cars. i want to remove this crap so badly but i'm nervous to. someone has to know over there.





enjracing said:


> thanks for any input............for all who have done this exhaust mod, i have a few questions.........
> 
> 5) what is the weight savings with the two stock mufflers gone? that is my main motivation for doing the mod.



Not to poke at anyone here but it appears to me that you have spoke about stripping your car down, why else would you want to get rid of the cage and tow brace and stock muffs except to lighten your load. An I must gracefully disagree with you on your white trash opinion, Just because you don't like the car doesn't mean you can profile. I lovingly call my wife my southern fried yankee *******(she is from Chicago, columbian and now resides south of the Mason Dixon) Does this mean all hispanic chicagoans that move sounth can be considered this, Absolutely not. IMHO it is time to grow up ENJRACING and put away childish things.

YAWN!


----------



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

i love this formum!!! this is too funny. and to answer that one poster's question...........no i was not silver spoon fed and my family never paid for any of my racing. i found my own sponsors. to be completely honest with you, my last name hurt my career tremendously. the world is full of haters. oh well. it was great while it lasted and you never know, it might be starting up again next season. regardless, i still think SS's are hideous classless rides. who cares? it's just one person's opinion. i'm open to others opinion's without getting all hurt and flying off the handle. peace!!!


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

enjracing said:


> i love this formum!!! this is too funny. and to answer that one poster's question...........no i was not silver spoon fed and my family never paid for any of my racing. i found my own sponsors. to be completely honest with you, my last name hurt my career tremendously. the world is full of haters. oh well. it was great while it lasted and you never know, it might be starting up again next season. regardless, i still think SS's are hideous classless rides. who cares? it's just one person's opinion. i'm open to others opinion's without getting all hurt and flying off the handle. peace!!!


Working on your writing skills probably would be a plus to your career.


----------



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

give me a break. do you think that i worry about proof reading on a car forum? rediculous. it's funny how i recieved "A's" in all of my college english courses with my horrible writing ability, as well as being hired to write for a large internet racing site and two french racing magazines, during my work over-seas. please.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Enough of this already. Thread locked. As a rule of thumb, don't say something here that you wouldn't say to somebody's face.


----------

